# I can ftp/TWP/Ping but NOT Telnet?



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

I can now FTP. TivoWevPlus, Ping my TiVO but when I try to Telnet something is wrong.

Heres what I get: 









Does anyone know whats going on here?

Thank you!

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you have a telnet connection
dir is not a unix command 
for a directory listing try ls


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

NeWcS said:


> I can now FTP. TivoWevPlus, Ping my TiVO but when I try to Telnet something is wrong.
> 
> Heres what I get:
> 
> ...


You DO know something of Unix/Linux, right? 

If not, you'll want to Google search for some of the more basic commands, such as ls, clear, and vi.

D


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

LoL, Ive tried dir and ls, neither one works for me?










-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if ls doesn't work you don't have /busybox 
it's either not installed or not in your path


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Here are the folders I have on my TiVO:










Thanks for the help

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok from bash do this

```
echo $PATH
```
what's there?


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you need to add /busybox to your path
either with vi
/busybox/vi
or by ftp using a unix friendly txt editor like meta pad, add :/busybox right after tvbin with no space between them to the path line in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

I dont see a 'tvbin' anywhere in my rc.sysinit.author file?

#!/bin/bash
#
# /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
# generated by hackman
# Saturday, February 04, 2006, 12:12 PM, local time
#
## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
# (Don't edit the ~'s and #'s!) #

### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###

# Start of hackman item generation
#
# Starting the TiVo Telnet application:
if test -f /sbin/tnlited
then
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &
fi
#
# Starting the TiVo FTP application:
if test -f /busybox/tivoftpd
then
/busybox/tivoftpd &
fi
#
# Starting the TivoWeb application:
if test -f /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb
then
/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb &
fi
#
# Starting the cron Scheduler application:
if test -f /busybox/crond
then
/busybox/crond &
fi
#
# Starting the EndPadPlus application:
if test -f /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl
then
/enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 2 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &
fi
#
echo '/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author generated by hackman completed'
#



-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok you used hackman and it wiped your authorfile out.
no wonder nothing works.
ftp the author file from your tools disk it's in one of the .tgz archives 
back to /etc/rc.d


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

What about the permissions of the file?

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it should be already set but chmod 755 anyway won't hurt anything


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Response:	550 Error opening file; Read-only file system.
Error:	Upload failed
Status:	Retrieving directory listing...
Command:	TYPE A
Response:	200 Type set to A.
Command:	PASV
Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,8,208,4,6).
Command:	LIST
Response:	150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list.
Response:	226 Transfer complete.
Status:	Directory listing successful


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Ok, I used hackman and changed the perrmission to read/write uploaded the file and used hackman to change it back to read-only. I can now get bash from telnet and hyper. But now TiVOWebPlus isnt working?

Thanks Gunny for the help thus far!


-Jay


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Fixed! THX



-Jay


----------

